# Advice please!



## Briana Forster (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi! New to the forum and excited to learn. Our little family are heading to Canada for Christmas this year and trying to source my hubby a good quality second hand board and bindings. We have been looking and looking but have finally found a Rome Anthem SDS 162 board with Raiden bindings that is in excellent condition. My only concern is that he's just starting out. He's very athletic and an experienced surfer - is it too much of a leap? Advice please! He's 6'0 and about 93kg


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, it has potential to work...but a tad short for 93kg. More important are his feet and boots fitting well...BOOTS FIRST!!! Boots are the most important piece of equipment. Read threads in boot section and faq sticky.


----------



## Briana Forster (Aug 9, 2019)

we got a pair of US11 Burtons that he says are super comfy! So boots sorted.... on to board!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Check out the prices for last years gear or the year before that before you go buying, and check that edges on the used board is ok. If the base is free from coreshots, you can grind out all the little scrapes. As a surfer he might feel more at home with something setback and more noserocker, but most snowboarders want a twin mostly-cambered board as well, and it could be nice to learn on since he probably has a good understanding of edge control. The board can be from 5 to 10 years old.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright, so if the board is this or a very similar year of the Anthem, then it should be a good beginner's board. Yer Hub is in the top range of the weight spectrum for a cambered board with a stiff flex will be fine. Since he is athletic and has surfed then the advanced/expert level board that is cambered would be a great choice to begin on. It is perhaps a bit of a steeper learning curve but it will promote better skills/habits. Have him take a couple of lessons and look at a bunch of the tips/coaching threads. 

Specs are in the link below

https://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboards/rome-anthem-snowboard


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Briana Forster said:


> Hi! New to the forum and excited to learn. Our little family are heading to Canada for Christmas this year and trying to source my hubby a good quality second hand board and bindings. We have been looking and looking but have finally found a Rome Anthem SDS 162 board with Raiden bindings that is in excellent condition. My only concern is that he's just starting out. He's very athletic and an experienced surfer - is it too much of a leap? Advice please! He's 6'0 and about 93kg


I'd recommend an ass pad and wrist guards to start. Outside of shoulders (that you can't help expect learning how to fall correctly), tailbone and wrists are the most easily/commonly damaged when learning (and after).


----------



## RkyMtn (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd just forget about the board purchase and rent boards in Canada. I've traveled with my board back before baggage fees. Even when the board was free to bring on the plane, it was a pain hauling it. Now, I just bring all my gear, except the board, and rent one at or near the destination. Hubby will get to try a bunch of different boards, and it is lots of fun to learn and test different boards out. Then, once he know what he likes, go board hunting.


----------



## Briana Forster (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks so much... unfortunately this board has fallen through - back to drawing board!


----------



## Briana Forster (Aug 9, 2019)

Haha! love it. Yes, Wrist guards we have - I learnt the hard way with a broken wrist when I was learning many years ago!


----------



## Briana Forster (Aug 9, 2019)

Unfortunately it's looking more economical to buy for us so will keep down the path. If we don't find something suitable we can always rent when there. Years of carting 3 x surfboards everywhere we are used to the sports equipment haul x


----------



## Briana Forster (Aug 9, 2019)

How long would you recommend? Someone else we know locally said he needing a larger board, fat and wide, stating it's going to be so tricky for him learning in powder! oh dear.....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just start looking at cragslist, for swaps, and sales. And don't be afraid to ask around. Around where I live, we are gear whores and I would gladly lend and even give away an oldie but goodie just for stokage karma. Also might check in with @timmytard I'm sure that he would have something that would work...he and I have moved several boards back and forth across the PNW boarder.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Briana Forster said:


> How long would you recommend? Someone else we know locally said he needing a larger board, fat and wide, stating it's going to be so tricky for him learning in powder! oh dear.....


What are his specs, weight, foot size and where are you going? Oh deeeep powder is the best and most frustrating for learning and if its that deep have him bring his snorkle...lol


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Briana Forster said:


> we got a pair of US11 Burtons that he says are super comfy! So boots sorted.... on to board!


What model are they?
Cause I have a buddy with a pair of SL-7's, which are burtons BEST boot in their lineup.
Even though they're a few years old, they're still miles better than almost everything else that's new in burtons line up

So if the boots he has were bought new, you should be able to return them if he didn't like them as much as a different pair.
That & I'd imagine the price would be 4 times more expensive for the new low end ones he just picked up?

I'm still trying to find a mint pair of SL-6's, the year before the SL-7's.
I've read heard from people they are the best boot of ALL time.
So don't be put off that they aren't this years model


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Briana Forster said:


> How long would you recommend? Someone else we know locally said he needing a larger board, fat and wide, stating it's going to be so tricky for him learning in powder! oh dear.....


That would kinda depend on where abouts in Canada you are landing?

If it's somewhere on the East coast?
You could probably get away with an even shorter board, cause you won't have to be worried about float that much. (Haha East coasters>)

But if you're landing in Beautiful British Columbia somewhars. 
I would be looking for something that he's not gonna be flying over the handle bars on.

He's a 200+ pounder, I'd say a 162 might even be a little short for the East coast, definitely too small for the West coast. 

I got you covered for sure got a few boards that'll be perfect Forum.
Off the top of my head, I have a Never Summer Legacy 166 & 161, the 66 being in better condition, plus an older camber one that's mint.

I'm positive I have lots more, cause I ride boards a bigger than what the norm does.

On top of that, I have everything else he could possibly need.
So one stop shop.


TT


----------

